# Gap Lake Info???



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone have any experience or info about Gap Lake or any of the Sunny Hills Lakes. I damn near grew up spitting distance away and never paid much mind to it. Stopped by Gap Lake today and like what I seen. How's the bream fishing?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No one has fished Gap Lake?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not familiar with it, what part of the world is it in?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

If this is the gap lake in chiply , I wouldn't call it "spitting distance" from myrtle grove !! Maybe lake Charlene !


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

In Sunny Hills South of Chipley.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> If this is the gap lake in chiply , I wouldn't call it "spitting distance" from myrtle grove !! Maybe lake Charlene !


Yeah I only spent half my life in Chipley smart ass.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Yeah I only spent half my life in Chipley smart ass.


O ya I forgot About the one weekend every other month over there !! Need to bring your boat over and catch these trout


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> O ya I forgot About the one weekend every other month over there !! Need to bring your boat over and catch these trout


Ha. I hear ya Capt. Come on over to the house. Heading up to Karrick or Hurrincane around lunch time.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Some people have a job !!! We are going to put heads back on the engine today so I'll be there. Much rather be fishing


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> If this is the gap lake in chiply , I wouldn't call it "spitting distance" from myrtle grove !! Maybe lake Charlene !


I was trying like hell to figure out where there is a gap lake spitting distance from 73rd ave!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Splittine said:


> No one has fished Gap Lake?


I don't fish it but my brother does. The lake level has dropped so much from the years of drought. The fishing can be very good but its tough and takes some getting use too. 
I know of several fish that have been caught that were over 10#. As far as the bream fishing.........not sure. There are alot of little ponds back in there. If you can find one that has been holding good water it will be teaming with fish. :yes:


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

I have fished Gap pond and many of the sandhill lakes....but its been 20-25 
years ago. Before the area was developed much. But I'm sure the fishing is 
still the same...pretty tough...relatively clear water and brightness makes it 
not an easy bite. Looks like there should be a fish behind every cypress tree or lily pad....but they're not. But the bass and bream you do find can get 
large. nj


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Gap is a hard lake to fish the water is very clear if bass fishing i suggest fishing at night with dark colored worm there are some big bass in there if bream fishing rite at dark or daylight fish deep with wigglers or earthworms


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It's great fishing. And it's about 10 miles south of chipley. There are a lot more than just that one loaded with fish.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahhhh.... Just got home from the gap. Got in there about 645 (too late but had to wait on fishing partner). We caught 6 bass in all. But only 4 kept. Kinda slow bite today. The best time to fish it is early in the am or late in the afternoon and on a cloudy day. A dark color worm is best. Fish the deeper grass for the bigger fish, but they are in the shallows during the prime time as well. I have caught my fair share in there over the last 30 yrs.... Here is the catch from today and a catch from a few weeks ago. As far as bream, about the same. Fish early and late and deep....


----------

